# Beware 2018 tax day, Uber is going to make you pay their taxes if you make mistakes.



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

You no longer calculate your cut with a 25% on top of the gross they will show you, check your bank statements and do your income manually, Uber will report you made 100k last year when you only saw 20k of it, last year, I had many friends make the mistake of paying a cheap tax preparer and got screwed paying taxes (and last year they were less slick than this year), let's make something clear, if all you do is Uber, you are losing money after deductibles, you do not pay anything unless you want to contribute to your social security.

Don't get screwed, if you get audited, show them how much money you made so they can catch them for tax evasion.


----------

